# New Zealanders salute the victims not the killers



## Tommy Tainant

Its just decency.


----------



## Death Angel

What is it about Islam that you love it so much?

I used to admire my British ancestry once upon a time, but then you guys lost your soul and let your conquered shitholes become your masters.


----------



## longknife

*Media and Dems Rush to Blame Trump for Horrific New Zealand Shooting*

*How sickening can they get? No wonder few of us pay attention to or believe them!*

_Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) actually blamed Trump’s rhetoric for the shooting during an interview on CNN._

“_Words do have consequences, and we know that at the very pinnacle of power in our own country, people are talking about ‘good people on both sides,'” Blumenthal said, referring to Trump’s controversial comments following the violent white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia in the summer of 2017._

“_I think it’s more than the president. It’s the people who enable him, and who fail to stand up to him and speak out,” Blumenthal said. “I think that the public discourse from the president on down is a factor in some of these actions.”_

_NBC News national security analyst Ned Price claimed on MSNBC that “the tragic reality is that President Trump, whether intentionally, or I think in a lot of cases even inadvertently, has provided a lot of fodder for people like this.”_

“_This was the same president who praised ‘good people on both sides’ in the aftermath of Charlottesville,” Price continued. “So this is a president who has given plenty of rhetorical ammunition I think to terrorists like this, terrorists and extremists who are looking for fuel for their motivation.”_

*If you can stomach it, more *@ Media and Dems Rush to Blame Trump for Horrific New Zealand Shooting That Targeted Muslims

*Hollywood Liberals Respond to New Zealand Shooting by Attacking Trump* @ Hollywood Liberals Attack Trump Over New Zealand Shooting


*And here comes the Dingbat weighing in:*

*Ocasio-Cortez Rips NRA After New Zealand Shootings *@ Ocasio-Cortez Rips NRA After New Zealand Shootings

*Aussie politician claims Muslims are responsible for New Zealand shootings* @ Aussie politician claims Muslims are responsible for New Zealand shootings

*Islamism still biggest threat to Swedish national security, domestic spy agency says * @ Islamism still biggest threat to Swedish national security, domestic spy agency says

*Think something similar to NZ might happen there?*

*120 Christians Slaughtered By Muslim Herders In Nigeria – MEDIA SILENT* @ ICYMI: 120 Christians Slaughtered By Muslim Herders In Nigeria - MEDIA SILENT



ISLAMIC TERROR THREAT made against New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern. "Revenge is coming" they write. Sofian AL-Muslim on Twitter: "Revenge is coming… " pic.twitter.com/R8gYuOMm6y — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 15, 2019
*Nigerian Muslim Militants Kill 120 Christians in Three Weeks *@ Nigerian Muslim Militants Kill 120 Christians in Three Weeks | Breitbart


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its just decency.



I personally couldn't give a rat's ass about the NZ shooting, the shooter, or the victims. I have no skin in the game either way and have seen more than enough grisly ISIS videos over the last ten years, which has left me numb and desensitized about violence.

Bad shit happens and a person can either be armed and prepared for it, become a victim of it, or sit around the rest of their lives wailing "woe is me."


----------



## harmonica

why would they salute the killers? !!???
???!!!!!!!


----------



## Blues Man

Too bad those people ween't there to make faces at the shooter I bet that would have stopped him


----------



## Toronado3800

longknife said:


> *Media and Dems Rush to Blame Trump for Horrific New Zealand Shooting*
> 
> *How sickening can they get? No wonder few of us pay attention to or believe them!*
> 
> _Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) actually blamed Trump’s rhetoric for the shooting during an interview on CNN._
> 
> “_Words do have consequences, and we know that at the very pinnacle of power in our own country, people are talking about ‘good people on both sides,'” Blumenthal said, referring to Trump’s controversial comments following the violent white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia in the summer of 2017._
> 
> “_I think it’s more than the president. It’s the people who enable him, and who fail to stand up to him and speak out,” Blumenthal said. “I think that the public discourse from the president on down is a factor in some of these actions.”_
> 
> _NBC News national security analyst Ned Price claimed on MSNBC that “the tragic reality is that President Trump, whether intentionally, or I think in a lot of cases even inadvertently, has provided a lot of fodder for people like this.”_
> 
> “_This was the same president who praised ‘good people on both sides’ in the aftermath of Charlottesville,” Price continued. “So this is a president who has given plenty of rhetorical ammunition I think to terrorists like this, terrorists and extremists who are looking for fuel for their motivation.”_
> 
> *If you can stomach it, more *@ Media and Dems Rush to Blame Trump for Horrific New Zealand Shooting That Targeted Muslims
> 
> *Hollywood Liberals Respond to New Zealand Shooting by Attacking Trump* @ Hollywood Liberals Attack Trump Over New Zealand Shooting
> 
> 
> *And here comes the Dingbat weighing in:*
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez Rips NRA After New Zealand Shootings *@ Ocasio-Cortez Rips NRA After New Zealand Shootings
> 
> *Aussie politician claims Muslims are responsible for New Zealand shootings* @ Aussie politician claims Muslims are responsible for New Zealand shootings
> 
> *Islamism still biggest threat to Swedish national security, domestic spy agency says * @ Islamism still biggest threat to Swedish national security, domestic spy agency says
> 
> *Think something similar to NZ might happen there?*
> 
> *120 Christians Slaughtered By Muslim Herders In Nigeria – MEDIA SILENT* @ ICYMI: 120 Christians Slaughtered By Muslim Herders In Nigeria - MEDIA SILENT
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMIC TERROR THREAT made against New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern. "Revenge is coming" they write. Sofian AL-Muslim on Twitter: "Revenge is coming… " pic.twitter.com/R8gYuOMm6y — Nick Monroe (@nickmon1112) March 15, 2019
> *Nigerian Muslim Militants Kill 120 Christians in Three Weeks *@ Nigerian Muslim Militants Kill 120 Christians in Three Weeks | Breitbart



Our military did something in Afghanistan yesterday also and it didn't get much coverage.

Don't blame the media for not front paging day to day events (which sorta works with your point Islamic nuts are dangerous).


----------



## Death Angel

harmonica said:


> why would they salute the killers? !!???
> ???!!!!!!!


He seems to always need to get his digs in on the white race whenever possible


----------



## Death Angel

Blues Man said:


> Too bad those people ween't there to make faces at the shooter I bet that would have stopped him


Do NZ libs know about hockey pucks? Do Muzzies?


----------



## bodecea

Death Angel said:


> What is it about Islam that you love it so much?
> 
> I used to admire my British ancestry once upon a time, but then you guys lost your soul and let your conquered shitholes become your masters.


So...you admire the shooter.   Quelle surprise.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Three dead, nine injured.  You can bet that these white victims won't get saluted.   The muslim killing them was within his cultural norms.


----------



## Death Angel

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about Islam that you love it so much?
> 
> I used to admire my British ancestry once upon a time, but then you guys lost your soul and let your conquered shitholes become your masters.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you admire the shooter.   Quelle surprise.
Click to expand...

Where did I say that troll?


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its just decency.




Political Correctness run amok.  Makes you feel good.  Accomplishes nothing.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its just decency.


-----------------------------------   chuckle !


----------



## Death Angel

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just decency.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   chuckle !
Click to expand...

And yet "decent" Tammy salutes the aggressors whenever there is a Muzzie attack on native whites.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Death Angel said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just decency.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   chuckle !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet "decent" Tammy salutes the aggressors whenever there is a Muzzie attack on native whites.
Click to expand...

I would love to see a link to that you lying piece of shit.


----------

